# Light xtal EBC/SRM



## [email protected]! (23/9/17)

Hey all

Decided that the new brew rig won't be ready for some months, so going back to the old grainfather for this weekend's brew. Anyone know what the EBC/SRM for light xtal is? I've picked it up as a substitute for Caramunich (i think). Hoping to get the right details in beersmith.

Brewing a Belgium Pale Ale. One of my favorite summer recipes. 

Hawk


----------



## manticle (23/9/17)

What brand/malster? Caramunich I is more a medium crystal, packed with raisin toffee. I also fancy it in a Belgian ale. Going to knock out a dubbel tomorrow with a mix of caramunich I and special B


----------



## manticle (23/9/17)

Having said that of course, I actually checked and caramunich I is around the same EBC as Simpsons light. JW light is even darker. Something like Gladfields light is a fair bit lighter.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/9/17)

Make sure you've got your name right. And as mants says, depends on which maltster it's from.
The main ones i've seen/used are:
"Light crystal" (Simpsons, i think) is 60 EBC
"Pale Crystal" (Simpsons) is 100 EBC.

But Joe White is pretty common here also, and no idea what those xtals are.


----------



## [email protected]! (24/9/17)

Thanks all. Will sort it out. Brewing it tomorrow.


----------

